# my Mac suddenly will allow only one open app to show on screen



## jbm4 (Jun 5, 2007)

My Mac will allow only one open app to display on screen:

...First, the boring details: 
___________________________________________
MY SYSTEM:
Model Name:	iMac
Model Identifier:	iMac8,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	3.06 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	6 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
Boot ROM Version:	IM81.00C1.B00
SMC Version (system):	1.30f1
Model: Hitachi HDS721075KLA360
OSX ver 10.6.8 

I don't use "Spaces" on my iMac, the concept is cumbersome to me. Suddenly something sort of like Spaces is happening on my desktop without my knowingly causing it. Say I have several apps open - Safari, Speed Download and Mail - only one app will stay visible on my screen - the others shrink to the taskbar ( or somewhere! not sure where they're going). To use one of the "hidden" apps I have to use keyboard shortcut Tab-Command to bring it forward. Then that ONE app opens up, and disappears the first one! And on and on! 

Any ideas what could be causing this? It's very annoying because it wastes time.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Open *System preferences -> Accounts* or *System preferences -> Users & Groups* depending on what OS X version you have, create a new user account. (just temporary)

Log into that account and see it the same issue occurs.

If not we know its likely just a settings or preferences specific to your user account.


----------



## jbm4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Headrush:

Thanks for your reply. The "Test" account trick is one I've been wise to for some time, so I already knew the issue was confined to my user, and not my OS or hardware. 

I managed to figure this one out myself, and it was SO simple, it was stupid!

All I had to do was run an app, say, Safari, and go "Safari/Show All", and from that point on, I have been back to where I want to be, showing multiple apps open on my desktop.

I have no idea how/when I set an open app to "Hide Others," but I must have done that sometime. Go figure!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

jbm4 said:


> I have no idea how/when I set an open app to "Hide Others," but I must have done that sometime. Go figure!


OMG, how embarrassing, I can't believe I forgot about that.


----------

